# Spam



## David Pence (Jan 15, 2011)

I noticed one of our tireless moderators recently posting about dealing with SPAM and such, and thought I'd lend some support to the cause.

Let me make this clear. I have a *zero tolerance* policy concerning SPAM on this site. No links whatsoever to non-Tolkien related sites. *NONE WHATSOEVER!!!*

On those, in what I am sure are rare occasions, you simply must refer to a non-Tolkien related site in an off-topic discussion, you may name the site ... our members are intelligent, they can find said site if they wish without a link. Even in these rare occurrences, said site must offer something other than something for sale.

Also, let's get these signatures under control as well. You can, if you must, link to your PRIVATE SITE, such as a blog or such, but not to a site that sells stuff. Three lines maximum too.

I don't enjoy needing to be so draconian about this, but these rules are absolutely necessary! The Net is littered with message boards rendered useless by endless SPAM posts. That won't happen here.

Our moderators work hard to keep this site clear SPAM, so please help them out.

P.S. I have less time to spare than our hardworking moderators, so whenever I find a SPAM post(s), said post(s) as well as the member that created it(them) are deleted. This might serve as an added incentive to help keep TTF *SPAM FREE*. :*D


----------

